# Club wanted!!!!!



## GA DAWG (Apr 28, 2011)

Cherokee,Dawson, Lumpkin, Hall, counties. I can pay today.


----------



## GA DAWG (May 5, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## biggabuck (May 5, 2011)

How about Gwinnett?


----------



## GA DAWG (May 5, 2011)

Didn't know they was no clubs over there. Any turkey on it? How many ac and how much?


----------



## GA DAWG (May 13, 2011)

btt


----------



## jrad17 (May 18, 2011)

Hey Dawg, you still looking? I've got a lease in Lumpkin with spots available.


----------



## mtstephens18 (May 18, 2011)

hey, we have openings on our club in floyd and chattooga if you are interested. check the site www.silvercreekhuntingclub.com and pm me if interested, thanks


----------



## GA DAWG (May 26, 2011)

btt


----------



## GA DAWG (Jun 1, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## GA DAWG (Jul 9, 2011)

btt


----------



## tulaofei (Jul 9, 2011)

biggabuck said:


> How about Gwinnett?



Hi, Biggabuck:
Can you give me some more info about the club of Gwinnett ?

thanks


----------

